#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Heat of Acid Dilution

## srshah

Hi 



I am working on Calculation of Heat of Dilution of Nitric Acid.

Enthaly concentration data or heat of Formation are not Available for Aqueous Nitric Acid in standard Hand book.

If you shall have literature or Spreadsheet;Please share.

Thanking you in Advance

SRShahSee More: Heat of Acid Dilution

----------


## henj

Hi Srshah,

I found the Heat of infinite dilution at 25 C to -7971 cal/g-mol in a old book: Nitric Acid and Fertilizer Nitrates - Cornelius Keled from 1985 on page 21. Hope this may be useful?

I have also found this (unknown/forgotten source):
The enthalpy of a mixture of water and nitric acid is given by the
following expression ( in cal/mol) :
HE (x) = C1 + C2 X + C3 X^2 - C2 X^3 - (C1+C3) X^4 
with C1=-1619.5
C2=-793.62
C3=1879.41
and X=2 xH2O - 1
xH2O : molar fraction of water in the mixture

Hope you can get this working.. ?

You may have a look in Handbook of Physics and Chemistry (page 5-85 in my 2008version) "Enthalpy of Dilution of Acids" Here you have some data to hold your calculation up against.

----------


## henj

Hi Srshah,

Sorry send reply twitch ...

----------

